# Gasoline spill on concrete odor remover solution?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cat litter absorbs it, then after you leave it a couple hrs, sweep off, then use old remedy of baking soda & vinegar.

You can use cheap clay cat litter or if the smell really bothers you, use the more expensive with charcoal.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

While your waiting for the smell to dissipate, leave the garage door up a couple inches. If security is an issue, clamp a pair of visegrip pliers on the track to avoid the possibility of the door being raised.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Lemon scent Joy, cleans as good as Dawn.

And leaves a lemon smell.

Use a stiff scrub brush, and lots of ELBOW- GREASE.

ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Dump a box or two of baking soda on the spill, covering it to a depth of 1/2" or so. Leave for several days.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a thought, but I would soak it in a soap solution, I like the lemon scent idea, and then use a shop vac to extract as much as possible. 

If all else fails dry well and seal it.

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi James,
Thinking about the option to seal that floor I would give it a really long time to dissipate before doing so. Concrete is very porous and depending upon how much gas was spilled and how long it was there it potentially could have soaked all the way through to the soil below (but doubtful). The good news is, the gasoline is volatile and should continue to evaporate, thus reducing the smell over time. The sealing should be a final effort if time does not eliminate the problem.

If the pros here have any suggestions on what to use if sealing becomes the solution let us know.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do not try the shop vac, please.

Gas vapors mixed with the spark from the brushes in the electric motor, makes a great bomb.

ED


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks de-nagorg, your caution is good. I was thinking just 99.9% soapy water to holp dry it out. 

Bud


----------



## James38 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you for all the tips, the baking soda seems to have taken away the odor! A question I have is that my husband just mentioned that when he was trying to deal with the gas spill when he discovered it, he accidentally spilled a lot more gas onto the floor. He used the watering hose to hose the gas out of our garage and down our driveway. Is that okay that he used water on it? Does water actually move the gas and get rid of it? I thought water didn't do anything for gas, but he insists he washed it out of the garage and down the driveway.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What he did was to violate many municipalities rules.

People have been fined for doing just that.

No the gas and water did not mix, all he did was to move the problem to the street, it will evaporate eventually, but in the short term one cigarette butt lands in it and your storm drain is afire, and the authorities are looking for it's source.

So SHHH, don't say anything to the neighbors.


ED


----------



## James38 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ok, thank you . It appears the baking soda was helping with the smell, but now it smells like gas anytime we shut the garage for more than a few hours. I'm thinking of trying Purple Power or Simple Green..any recommendations on if you think they will work and/or which is better to try? Thanks!


----------



## Bvirdi (May 22, 2017)

In my experience dish soup diluted in water my help break down the oils but the best options is to create a paste of baking soda and water and cover the spill. Let sit for days and then sweep it away. Repeat if needed. Cat litter is effective in absorbing fresh spill ( won't get you in trouble with municipality or neighbors :smile.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

James38 said:


> Thank you for all the tips, the baking soda seems to have taken away the odor! A question I have is that my husband just mentioned that when he was trying to deal with the gas spill when he discovered it, he accidentally spilled a lot more gas onto the floor. He used the watering hose to hose the gas out of our garage and down our driveway. Is that okay that he used water on it? Does water actually move the gas and get rid of it? I thought water didn't do anything for gas, but he insists he washed it out of the garage and down the driveway.



where do you live? that would have been one EXPENSIVE fine in California, among other areas...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I like Simple Green.

It might take letting it soak in the cleaner for a while, but it should neutralize the odor eventually.

As others have said concrete is porous and absorbs these kind of spills easily.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Before being overly concerned about going to jail, not passing go and not collecting $200.00 for spilling maybe a quart of gasoline you may want to read some of the rules outlined.

https://www.epa.gov/epcra/cercla-and-epcra-continuous-release-reporting


----------



## jamesgpobog (May 18, 2017)

Several years ago I got a store brand de-greaser from Smart & Final. It was amazing, turned your hands to parchment, simply destroyed grease and oil. Water soluble...


----------

